# the signing to put us over the top for years to come



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

From his personal blog, Gilbert Arenas says:

*I want to get a six-year deal. I want to be a max player. If my team decides that they don’t want me here any more and they’re going to go in a different direction, then I got to look elsewhere. For me to look elsewhere, I want to go find a championship team who’s a championship contender. I’m going to have to take less money, but I’m willing to do that to win a ring. If my team doesn’t want me, then I’m going to another team and I’m going to take less money to go there.*

Hmmm...ok, if Kroenke really wants a championship here, I think this could be the move to give us the big 3 capable of knocking off justa bout every team that's out there.

Imagine:
AI
Gil-0
Melo
KMart
Camby

Wow-o-rama!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

That team wouldn't be any better than this one.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd worry that adding Arenas to the combo of Anthony and Iverson would just compound the problem. Someone on the perimeter or wing needs to have a pass-first mentality. It would also help to have a lockdown defender somewhere outside the paint. 

I'd probably trade Iverson for Arenas straight up at this point for the sake of better outside shooting, but I'm not sure it'd be a net gain.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jericho said:


> I'd worry that adding Arenas to the combo of Anthony and Iverson would just compound the problem. Someone on the perimeter or wing needs to have a pass-first mentality. It would also help to have a lockdown defender somewhere outside the paint.
> 
> I'd probably trade Iverson for Arenas straight up at this point for the sake of better outside shooting, but I'm not sure it'd be a net gain.


Well, you'd at least gain in youth. Iverson is 32, and Arenas is 25-26. That said, I think Arenas isn't as good, and that he doesn't bring a lot of locker room intagibles that Iverson seems to be bringing, for all it helps.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

We play too much 1 on 1 as it is. Sadly, I'm no longer sure if this team even is one signing away from being put over the top. I'm not saying we need to blow the roster up, but I'm not sure that one guy is enough to make the difference with the way the team is constructed.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> From his personal blog, Gilbert Arenas says:
> 
> *I want to get a six-year deal. I want to be a max player. If my team decides that they don’t want me here any more and they’re going to go in a different direction, then I got to look elsewhere. For me to look elsewhere, I want to go find a championship team who’s a championship contender. I’m going to have to take less money, but I’m willing to do that to win a ring. If my team doesn’t want me, then I’m going to another team and I’m going to take less money to go there.*
> 
> ...


It'd be a nice NBA Live team, but wouldn't win anything.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> We play too much 1 on 1 as it is. Sadly, I'm no longer sure if this team even is one signing away from being put over the top. I'm not saying we need to blow the roster up, but I'm not sure that one guy is enough to make the difference with the way the team is constructed.


Well, if they could sign j-kidd for the minimum, that might do it.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't go after Gilbert and keep AI. The only move to make right now is trading Najera because he is an expiring contract that will bring back a pretty good player. Mo Pete would have been great. Right now i see a deal with sactown as a viable option. I dont believe Mo Pete is on the market.
I'd like to see a deal with the Spurs for Udoke. At this point my suggestion is to add udoke, justin williams, and john salmons. I'd give up Najera and Wafer (two expiring contracts) to get the deals done.
I'd put Salmons in the lineup with AI in the backcourt. And bring Atkins/Carter off the bench with Udoka off the bench. If JR Smith can't be reliable Udoke makes sense because he can back up the two and three.
Plus you have Kleiza who can play the 3 and 4. Justin Williams adds depth to the 4 and 5.
The major trades wont go down until this summer. If you want a chance to go somewhere this year the above deals are the best options I see that still allows for a quick rebuild by trading Camby, AI, etc over the summer.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't think that the kings would do the trade anyways. Salmons has been a beast for them this year.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

are you guys trying to build the Knicks in Denver?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Well, if they could sign j-kidd for the minimum, that might do it.


OK, I'll give you that one. But nothing short of that.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> are you guys trying to build the Knicks in Denver?


Why, do you think we might have a shot at getting Stephon Marbury?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I don't think that the kings would do the trade anyways. Salmons has been a beast for them this year.


salmons has been a beast very true. the kings are 15 and 22. They are getting guys back now, but they aren't going to make the playoffs...no chance and they no it. If they are shopping their stars...Salmons has to be on the table too.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

right, but salmons is younger than artest and bibby, which makes me think they want him as a part of their future.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> right, but salmons is younger than artest and bibby, which makes me think they want him as a part of their future.


salmons is 28 with 3 years left on his deal. if you trade bibby, artest and miller you might as well move salmons. especially if you are hanging on to kmart2 and garcia.
if i was a king id be moving my vets and if i could get an expiring contract out of salmons i would. since he is having a great year... id probably try and steal a 2nd round pick too, but id definately move him.
hanging on to him could mean you get a bad lotto pick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is Gil going to bring his own ball? Having 2 balls is the only way there'd be enough shots for Gil, AI and Melo.

That would be a terrible team.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, yeah...people were saying that about KG, Pierce, and Ray Ray before the season, too. 

They said it about Clyde, Hakeem, and Chuck in Houston.

Heck, they said it about Marion, Stoudamire, and Nash in PHX.

It woudl work.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Yeah, yeah, yeah...people were saying that about KG, Pierce, and Ray Ray before the season, too.


\

not really. There were questions, but most people thought it would be a good mix.

Putting Gilbert on this team would be terrible.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

All I read is a bunch of I want this, and I want that. Maybe he should think a little more about the whole TEAM aspect of basketball. You guys would be better off without him. Not enough shots to go around for he, Melo and AI. 

That being said I hope to hell that you sign him. Only helps the Blazers if you do


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah...people were saying that about KG, Pierce, and Ray Ray before the season, too.
> 
> They said it about Clyde, Hakeem, and Chuck in Houston.
> 
> ...



Clyde, Hakeem and Chuck never won 

Amare, Marion and Nash have never won

KG, Pierce and Ray ray haven't won


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

They may not have won it all, but the Rockets went to the finals with that trio.
I'd be shocked (injuries aside) if the C's don't represent the east this year, too.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> They may not have won it all, but the Rockets went to the finals with that trio.
> I'd be shocked (injuries aside) if the C's don't represent the east this year, too.


No they didn't.


----------

